# looking for clown music?



## nOrTHeRn TouCh (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm looking for that clasic clown theme sond you know the one(do/do/doo/do/doo)lol well I hope some on knows? I'm looking so that I can just burn it to CD and then put onto tape for my CLOWN STOCKADE prop...


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

search amazon for calliope or clowns and you will find tons of circus music, not sure what the name of the song you are looking for but it's probably the triumphal march..

use amazon to listen to samples and then search the net for that track..

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...1/104-6148319-5794338?s=music&v=glance&n=5174


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

I've got some samples here. http://www.thefrighteners.com/Music.htm

Check out KLOWN.


----------

